# Cedar chest for daughters HS graduation



## CrackerKeeper (May 10, 2010)

Originally wanted to buy a good durable piece of furniture for my daughter to start her life with. Process led me to thinking, I can MAKE something that fits the bill. 











Bought brown cedar at Home Despot and neighbor let me plane the rough side of each plank. 

Had fun with the new biscuit joiner! Planks biscuit joined to form panels, then biscuit joined to form box. Ripped some leftover sections of 3/4" material for the end covers so no end grain is exposed on the box. Base/leg assembly joined to box frame and miters done again with that fun new biscuit joiner. Lid will have Rockler torsion hinges so no side stays needed to hold the lid in place. 










Finnishing with water based Polyacrylic satin finish. Four or five coats on in this pic.










Ripped 5 3/4" x 3/4" red cedar into 2 1/2" x 7/16" thin strips and wedged them into the bottom. Worried about glue holding with the oils in the aromatic cedar over time. Also, can easily replace the red cedar if needed.










Plans would have been an excellent idea, but hey, I'm a guy, I can figure anything out with enough time and beer. First real foray into wood working in over 20 years. Had a blast making it and wife is now thinking I need to make patio table and chairs.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

nice job.

we expect pictures of the patio furniture...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very nice looking cedar chest. I am sure your daughter loved it. Well done.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Great job, and a great project all around. 

I made something similar for my oldest daughter's graduation in 2007. Gotta make another in 2015, then another in 2017. :thumbsup:


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Gorgeous. Nice thoughtful gift that will last a lifetime. Way better than store bought junk (plus you got to spend quality time with beer!)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracker,
Nice job on the cedar chest. It turned out well, looks very nice. It's always nice to give somebody special something you made yourself. She may not appreciate it fully right now, but as time goes on, she'll love it more and more.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CrackerKeeper (May 10, 2010)

Here is the finished chest. Graduation is tonight, and she get's it tomorrow as a surprise.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Great job. She will love it.

Curious though... Was this a typo Home "Despot" or is that how you really feel? :laughing:


----------



## CrackerKeeper (May 10, 2010)

I'm a sawdust maker and word mutilator. Always calls it Despot. Like them and Lowe's well enough, but I work to keep my local Ace in business every chance I get. I like variety in most things.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice job, itreminds me when ibuilt my daughter hers, i was 20 and she was a baby, 

i lived in an apt and did wood work in there, dam bearing broke off and smoldered in the carpet, howd i keep the neighbors quiet, built them stupid shelves lol thay loved them.



yea pics for patio furniture, i am not buying the crap theyre selling thats for sure


----------



## CrackerKeeper (May 10, 2010)

Delivered on Saturday morning. Daughter pipes up saying she can use it as tack box in the stable when she goes to college. All the grandparents, and her mother emphatically told her, "NO you will not!"

She's happy with it, and so am I. On to the next project.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh wow. This came out great! I bet you daughter loves it. Really nice job.


----------



## kenneth (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice chest.hope mine turns out that well:yes:


----------

